# Michiana Trial



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Any rtf's going to be there? I see one of my dog's littermates is running, and would like to hear about him. His owner isn't a computer guy! PM would be fine.


----------



## brown dog (May 22, 2008)

i believe tick is running the am ,go brown dog


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

any news yet? I know its earlier there


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

I heard that the open has 23 back for the water blind. sure would be nice if someone would post the #'s


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Any #'s available yet?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

2tall said:


> I see one of my dog's littermates is running, and would like to hear about him. His owner isn't a computer guy! PM would be fine.


I had to look it up and would have never guessed Smokey was a littermate to your dog from what you have described. Smokey is a real nice dog and came back from the winter trip looking good. No line manner problems at all, good marker, originally owner trained and run.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Nancy, that is EXACTLY the stuff I wanted to know. I wanted to know how these dogs with the experienced pros and trainers were doing. I only know of Smoky and Lefty that run events, but have never seen them go. All I know is what I read on EE.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

brown dog said:


> i believe tick is running the am ,go brown dog


Yep, Open(#19) & the AM(#1).
Patiently awaiting for results .


----------



## Lauren Koch (Mar 28, 2009)

Go Brown Dog Go!!!


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Any news on the open or am?


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

The winner of the Q is dog 19.
Kind of funny as he is only 19 months old and this was his first Q. Way to go GIZMO!
Thank you Wayne Curtis
Bruce & Betty


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Pinetree said:


> The winner of the Q is dog 19.
> Kind of funny as he is only 19 months old and this was his first Q. Way to go GIZMO!
> Thank you Wayne Curtis
> Bruce & Betty


Congratulations! Mr. Bruce and Ms. Betty!--Mr. Wayne also got second, third, and fourth in the Open!

Jack


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Pinetree said:


> The winner of the Q is dog 19.
> Kind of funny as he is only 19 months old and this was his first Q. Way to go GIZMO!
> Thank you Wayne Curtis
> Bruce & Betty


YAHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Surely someone knows the Open & AM stats.....


----------



## bell (Apr 20, 2009)

Mike judas won the Am with tick. Wayne curtis got 2nd 3rd and 4th in the open that's all I know sorry.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks bell!!!!! That's great new! How may more points does Tick need for the AFC now?


----------



## Shawn S. (Jan 17, 2005)

Just got home....This is what I remember.

Scotty Seward won Open with dog 40 something.
Second was Buster/Curtis
Third was Beamer/Curtis
4th was Genet/Curtis...first AA placement!!!
Not sure on the Jam's...to many numbers to remember.

11 dogs were in the 4th series water triple. Short RH flier, short LH boat mark and big retired boat mark thrown up to an island with tons of sticks, stumps, lily pads and other stuff in the way.

Gizmo won the Q
Judas was second
Wood was third
Gunner/Ward fourth
Wood got a RJ
Harley/Stawski Jammed.


Shawn


----------



## Shawn S. (Jan 17, 2005)

George C. Tull said:


> Thanks bell!!!!! That's great new! How may more points does Tick need for the AFC now?


I don't know the answer, but Mike said it did qualify him for the Nat. AM.

Shawn


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> 4th was Genet/Curtis...first AA placement!!!


*Wow!!!! Attagirl Genet!!!!!!!!!!!*


Good going Wayne and Bill too.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

What a moment! GREAT JOB SCOTTY. I believe this titles her too.


----------



## Carronade Retrievers (Jan 12, 2005)

Congrats to all, but a special one to Scotty and Gail Seward. Open win with Lark for FC title and a JAM with Phanny (2-1/2 years old). On to the National!!!!

Team yellow - Zeke, Cory and Phanny have had 2 - Q seconds, one Q Win and an OPEN JAM. Woo hoo!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats to Mike Judas - A long overdue win on this dog! I've seen Tick get ripped out of a win or two previously (like people were congratulating him type of win, but then didn't get it). 

Tick has 10.5 points, and both he and Dozer are qualified for the National. 

Couldn't happen to a nicer, more hard working guy!!!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> *Wow!!!! Attagirl Genet!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> Good going Wayne and Bill too.


Congrats to Bill Barstow!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Howard and Susan said - way to go Genet and congratulations to Bill! And a huge congratulations to Team Curtis!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Mike Judas on the Amateur Win! 

I think that was actually Tick's second win, the first being at Michiana this past summer. Those grounds have been good to him!

If it weren't for Mike, I wouldn't be in this game right now. He sold me a started dog that has turned out real well for me as my first trial dog.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Mike on a great weekend. A Win in the Amateur with Tick & 2nd in the qual. Way to go.


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

congrats to Mike and his crew.....


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to Tick and Mike Judas! Littermate Jefe sends his congrats also. (if he could talk)


----------

